# What happens when a thread goes in to the moderators area?



## stephec (16 Aug 2016)

I know all the mods will have a discussion and reach some conclusion, but what happens then?

I don't recall ever seeing an announcement along the lines of, 'thread X is staying locked because of.....'

Do they just quietly disappear, or has a thread ever come back from the dead?


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2016)

Yes, threads have come back from the dead on here before.


----------



## stephec (16 Aug 2016)

Resurrected with alleged offensive posts removed?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Aug 2016)

Im guessing they get moderated..


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4419951, member: 45"]All the mods are nobbers...[/QUOTE]

All ex-mods are even bigger nobbers


----------



## screenman (16 Aug 2016)

To answer the OP, I get a telling off. the mods do a hard job well.

Many thanks mods.


----------



## r04DiE (16 Aug 2016)

stephec said:


> Resurrected with alleged offensive posts removed?


Well, they pulled one I know about because they didn't like the content. The user then contacted them and they changed their minds.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4420002, member: 45"]That's what you are, what am I?

Nobber.[/QUOTE]


Nobber of course


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4420040, member: 45"]See that Latin tattooed on your right bicep? It says nobber.[/QUOTE]


See your glasses... on the side.. it says nobber,


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4420070, member: 45"]See this.......this is you.......







[/QUOTE]


See where this knob goes up to... It's you


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2016)

That's your mum that is


----------



## *Dusty* (17 Aug 2016)

I moderate on another forum, it's a pain in the arse.

You're not a successful moderator until someone has PM'ed you with either a threat to beat you up, called you some kind of name or mentioned the words nerd, Nazi and keyboard warrior all in the same paragraph..........usually because they couldn't read the rules.


----------



## Bollo (17 Aug 2016)

*Dusty* said:


> I moderate on another forum, it's a pain in the arse.
> 
> You're not a successful moderator until someone has PM'ed you with either a threat to beat you up, called you some kind of name or mentioned the words nerd, Nazi and keyboard warrior all in the same paragraph..........usually because they couldn't read the rules.


You have a PM!


----------



## Shaun (17 Aug 2016)

stephec said:


> I know all the mods will have a discussion and reach some conclusion, but what happens then?
> 
> I don't recall ever seeing an announcement along the lines of, 'thread X is staying locked because of.....'
> 
> Do they just quietly disappear, or has a thread ever come back from the dead?


It depends, but if a thread needs pruning it may be moved to the moderators forum temporarily, and sit there for a little while until we get a chance to read through and sort it out.

It may then ...

go back into its original forum (or elsewhere) with a suggestion from a moderator to put it back on track
go back for the sake of reference, but be closed for further discussion (if the team feel it might quickly go downhill again)
be kept in the moderators forum for longer, whilst people calm down, or permanently if we feel it is not suitable or is content we'd prefer not to have in the CC public archives
Generally though, if we put a thread back, we'll post in it to explain. 

If you ever want to query why a post or thread might have been moved or removed from view, just use the Contact Us link at the bottom of the page.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## SteCenturion (17 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4420002, member: 45"]That's what you are, what am I?

Nobber.[/QUOTE]


----------

